# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام ازاد و دولتی در کنکور

## Medh

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم ک بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرین
یه سوال داشتم
وقتی توی کنکرو ثبت نام کردیم من پیام نور رو نزدم,
دولتی و ازاد رو زدم
یکی از دوستانم میگه که فقط دولتی شرکت کرده
یعنی گزینه شرکت در ازاد
و شرکت در دولتی جداست؟
یعنی باید برای ازاد هم اسم مینوشت؟

----------

